# What if, in the dog world, humans are elves that routinely live to be 500+ years old?



## kweinert (Nov 11, 2019)

They live so long . . . but the good ones still bond with us for our entire lives.

These immortals are so kind we must be good friends to them.

_Many dogs never get to see their owners grow old and weak:_

Now I am old. The fur around my muzzle is grey and my joints ache when we walk together. Yet she remains unchanged, her hair still glossy, her skin still fresh, her step still sprightly. Time doesn’t touch her and yet I love her still.

_But some do:_

For generations he has guarded over my family. Since the days of my great-great-great-great-grandfather he has kept us safe. For so long we thought him immortal. But now I see differently, for just as my fur grows grey and my joints grow stiff, so too do his. He did not take in my children, but gave them away to his. I will be the last that he cares for. My only hope is that I am able to last until his final moments. The death of one of his kind is so rare. The ending of a life so long is such a tragedy. He has seen so much, he knows so much. I know he takes comfort in my presence. I only wish that I will be able to give him this comfort until the end.

_The original question was posted on Tumbler and the responses can really touch your heart._

Reactions: Great Post 5 | Sincere 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 11, 2019)

They become such a part of our lives, it hurts so much when we have to let them go. Thanks for posting this Ken.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ken, I love this post very much. I need to add to it....

I will stay by his side as long as I am able to. I know he would want me there. We have done so much together, I am grateful for this time we have together. I will be the last thing he sees, and I will be the last voice he hears.
Farewell, my friend. I wish you a good journey.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2019)

A friend of mine once said "we are not worthy of a dogs loyalty". It made me think....

What amazing creatures these animals are no matter their job, breed etc.

I dont know this guy who made this personally but a buddy of mine does and I thought it was put together really well!

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 12, 2019)

Now that was freaking awesome!


----------

